# Boiled custard, need help



## vilasman (Dec 30, 2007)

My mom and most of the older women in my family used to make what we call custard. Most of them have either died or dont make it much because of dietary restriction reasons. 
Anyways, I made some for my mom last week, and ate half of it and I didnt quite make it right and now it is time  to make some more...

As soon as I am over being light headed over this okra... but thats another post.

My mom said get some sugar, mix in some corn starch, then get some eggs seperate them, whip the egg yolks, add in the sugar and corn starch. 

Meanwhile you have some milk in a double boiler getting warm... ounce the milk gets warm or hot... you temper the egg mix with the milk, and at some point ounce the egg mix is no longer cold you mix back into the milk, and then stir till your arm falls off. Then put in some vanilla.

Also you whip the egg whites stiff add some powdered sugar and vanilla and mix into the above concoction.

I know the put a wooden spoon in it and draw your finger down the bowl of the spoon and when the mixture no longer flows back across the spoon it's thickened.... but i remember it being so thick sometimes it was almost like pudding before it sets up.

The mistakes I made last week were putting the cornstarch into the completed mix after it was all in the double boiler and adding the egg white to the mix after i took it off the heat. Moms said i should have let it cook for while.

Now. When i made it last week, i used 6 cups of milk, a dozen eggs, probably 3 tsps of corn starch and 2 of vanilla.

Any thoughts on what the amounts of the ingredients should be? Ever made or had this before... I know this is like an unfinished creme brulee' and I know it is on the way to being pudding. But I like it like this. Reminds me of childhood and simplers times


----------



## Marko (Dec 30, 2007)

Interesting Question here!

Look at your ratio of eggs to milk.  You have a ratio of 2:1.  That is high compared to some I have seen.  Some go 1:1 or even less.So, given the fact that you have enough protein and starch to thicken the pudding, I would geuss that you didn't cook it long enough.

Also, adding the whites adds a little volume to the pudding as well as air.  This makes it lighter than a similar pudding without the added whites.

Cool your pudding in an ice bath and add your whites then.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, v'man.  Here in western Kentucky boiled custard is a staple during the holidays and is sold in the markets right next to the eggnog.  We've had a recipe in our family for many many years that shortcuts the longer, more labor intensive one and tastes just as good.

You begin with 1 (4-serving size) package of instant vanilla pudding mix, add 1/2 to 1 cup granulated sugar, begin with 3 cups whole milk, then add 2 teaspoons vanilla extract.  Blend everything together and let sit for about 20 minutes to see if it's as thick as you wish.  If it's too thick, add a little more milk.  Refrigerate to thoroughly chill and enjoy.  Some folks add a little freshly grated nutmeg and some bourbon when they serve it.

I don't usually add the full cup of sugar because I'm not one of the southerners who has to have sweet tea, etc.


----------

